# Rhino Choke Tubes



## jcanderson13 (Feb 11, 2013)

Looking at getting a Rhino Choke tube for my SBE 2. I had alot of guys on here speak highly of them and I spoke to one of the guys at Gobbler Guns. Im just looking for any last reviews on these chokes before I order one. 

Thanks


----------



## boothy (Feb 11, 2013)

I have a friend who uses the rhino in his SBE 2.  It throws a great pattern, and he has killed a pile of birds with it.  I wouldn't hesitate to get one if I were you.


----------



## icdedturkes (Feb 11, 2013)

What did Rob have to say for expectations, Curious?

I talked with him for a good bit at the convention a few years ago and he was a wealth of information.. 

A bunch of guys on our staff shoot Rob's chokes and love them.. They are the old school turkey killer type that shoot at a big ol piece of cardboard and says that will smash em without getting caught up counting holes..


----------



## mojo02 (Feb 11, 2013)

I love my rhino, but I run it in a BPS 10.


----------



## bangbird (Feb 11, 2013)

I use a rhino in my benelli M2.  Love it and I just shoot regular old lead.


----------



## HAVE GUN WILL TRAVEL (Feb 11, 2013)

I love my rhino in a 11-87.....ram em with a rhino..they never get back up!!!  I got 1 for a sp10 for sale too


----------



## jcanderson13 (Feb 11, 2013)

I ordered the .660. They recomened shooting the Heavy Magnum/Heavy 13 , 3 1/2 , 2 1/4 OZ, 5,6,7 'S


----------



## Jody Hawk (Feb 11, 2013)

jcanderson13 said:


> Looking at getting a Rhino Choke tube for my SBE 2. I had alot of guys on here speak highly of them and I spoke to one of the guys at Gobbler Guns. Im just looking for any last reviews on these chokes before I order one.
> 
> Thanks



I had a Rhino and a $50 Primos Jellyhead for my Benelli M2. Sold the Rhino. The Jellyhead out shot it everytime.


----------



## deast1988 (Feb 11, 2013)

Iv got a rhino .660 patterns great whether hevishot or Nitros its not particular


----------



## FSU Turtle (Feb 11, 2013)

After not having luck with a couple of other chokes, I tried a Rhino in my 935 with Nitro 4x5x7 HS and was pleased. It placed a little over 200 in a 10" circle at 40 yards, and still was not too tight at closer ranges.


----------



## 01Foreman400 (Feb 11, 2013)

Jody Hawk said:


> I had a Rhino and a $50 Primos Jellyhead for my Benelli M2. Sold the Rhino. The Jellyhead out shot it everytime.



I bought that Rhino from you about 2 years ago.  I still haven't used it yet.


----------



## 01Foreman400 (Feb 11, 2013)

jcanderson13 said:


> I ordered the .660. They recomened shooting the Heavy Magnum/Heavy 13 , 3 1/2 , 2 1/4 OZ, 5,6,7 'S



Do you have the ammo yet?


----------



## jcanderson13 (Feb 11, 2013)

Jody Hawk said:


> I had a Rhino and a $50 Primos Jellyhead for my Benelli M2. Sold the Rhino. The Jellyhead out shot it everytime.



I got a Jelly Head it was the better of the chokes Ive bought and I been hunting with it but it still doesnt pattern the way I want my Gun to shoot.


----------



## jcanderson13 (Feb 11, 2013)

01Foreman400 said:


> Do you have the ammo yet?



No dont have ammo yet. Im going to pick some up in the morning when I get off work. I think Im going to try Heavy 13 nitro is a little expensive.


----------



## 01Foreman400 (Feb 11, 2013)

jcanderson13 said:


> No dont have ammo yet. Im going to pick some up in the morning when I get off work. I think Im going to try Heavy 13 nitro is a little expensive.



Here is the best place to buy the magnum blend.  You won't find it any cheaper.  Plus there is a have rebate on the Hevi Shot as well.

Ammo
http://www.rogerssportinggoods.com/hevishot-hevi13-magnum-blend-gauge-turkey-load-p-457.html

Rebate
http://www.hevishot.com/images/stories/_Rebates/2013/2013HEVI-13Turkeyrebate.pdf


----------



## Vmarsh (Feb 11, 2013)

i shoot a rhino in my browning and have had good luck with it. i prefer the nitro or hevi blends.


----------



## aaronward9 (Feb 11, 2013)

I shoot a Sumtoy in my SBE2. It's nasty!


----------



## spydermon (Feb 11, 2013)

FSU Turtle said:


> After not having luck with a couple of other chokes, I tried a Rhino in my 935 with Nitro 4x5x7 HS and was pleased. It placed a little over 200 in a 10" circle at 40 yards, and still was not too tight at closer ranges.



thats not that great for such an expensive choke and shell combo.  something is off bad there.


----------



## 01Foreman400 (Feb 11, 2013)

With a Rhino .670 and Nitro 2 7/16 oz. #7's I got 327 hits at 40 yards in a 10" circle.  That is the only pattern I counted pellets.  Once I got the Docter sight dialed in I quit.  That was the last shot out of a dirty barrel.


----------



## spydermon (Feb 11, 2013)

2 7/16, whew, they some beasts


----------

